# Too much rain



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Farmers always gripe about the Weather. If the Weather were perfect a Farmer would complain about that too. Wait a while it will change.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Its always too much one way or the other.
Maybe rent a track loader.


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

I braved the moving water and my 1 ton nearly was swept away, I made it to the bees and they were just barely above water.
We are in the same boat over here in Panola county. Not ideal mating conditions either for our nucs.

You need to get yards on oil locations, we are lucky and most our lards are oil and gas pads.
The pasture yards out of the question.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Just trying to slug it out here and keep moving ahead. We do have 500 splits made....somehow. Fortunately the bees are heavy. Cell building has been the bright spot, guess they don't have much else to do. My rain gear has become my best friend.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

MNbees said:


> We are in the same boat over here


pun intended?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Send some our way, Please.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

When I went into almonds this year, I had one nice day and then it rained 2 inches in 3 days in Butte county.
Stuck in my apartment, I decided to attend church.
They had a potluck and social that day.
I found out the hard way; DO NOT COMPLAIN ABOUT RAIN IN CALIFORNIA!!!!!!  

I thought they were going to tar, feather, and run me out of town on a rail!


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Most of our bees lost weight in the almonds... and we need to get them out and fed before we even worry about splitting them... finally it's drying out. I think it's mostly wet because of how cold of a winter we had. All of the trees and grass are weeks behind. An oak tree can suck hundreds of gallons out of the ground per day and pine maybe 30 to 50 gallons... Makes me want to run less bees for the first time in along while...


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Hang in there! I know we are behind where you should be in TX, but March is always our lowest point. Clusters are at their smallest point, and pollen has not started coming in, but hopefully in the next day or so. It is too wet to get in yards... Not complaining, just commiserating... It will be way warmer and drier before you know it!


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Funny how all the funky weather we a bleed our complaints about often lead to the best flows and build up once it breaks. If they don't starve out in the meanwhile a stuck truck or two is only a minor headache compared to dealing with a booming harvest latter in the years in which we have rain "issues." 

A majority of mine out of the almonds are overweight which inhibits brood production space. Been hearing stories all over the board this year on that front. Never perfect for very long is it? 


Just pulled our fourth graft today to the tune of a breeze and a ten degree break from the the 80 degree weather here yesterday. Pouring cells yesterday had to wait till after dark as the hot bulk bees were in a tither about the humidity and hot temps we had.


----------



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

What do you mean "too much rain?" Andy, my wife got stuck today out by Dangerfield. Four of her bee keeping friends came and pulled her out with a 4 wheel drive pulling, and a hummerbee pushing.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Man, I have been there.... just tonight in fact... lol. but we used two forklifts. One pulling one pushing. I see more rain is coming for us. We need it so badly in California and the Dakota's but I guess that's the way it goes some times. I guess one has to stay positive. I should say after 3 all nighters and another part night we did get all the hives moved out except the ones that are still out in California.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I got a Hummerbee stuck a couple days ago. Suddenly I don't feel so bullet proof driving them. Not long after that I had to give a farmer a ride when he got his tractor buried in the same area. Somehow it made me feel vindicated.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Pouring here like crazy now... I am just so tired of this....


----------

